

GNOME 3.0 Rescheduled for September 2011 Release (April Fool's?) - wtallis
http://www.gnome.org/press/releases/2011-04-gnome-3.0-rescheduled.html

======
wtallis
With GNOME 3.0 being such a major (and controversial) redesign, there are
plenty of people who would say that it should be delayed for further
refinement of the design. Most notably, Ubuntu has spurned the new GNOME Shell
in favor of their Unity desktop environment. However, GNOME's got a history of
not second-guessing or reconsidering their UI changes just because they're
controversial. Also, the crazy talk about a GTK4 is a dead giveaway.

